# How to achieve that colorimetry style



## worldpitou (Jun 4, 2017)

Hi,

I'm new in this forum, and I'd like to know how to achieve that trendy style of colorimetry, such as :
Yik Keat Lee
Takashi Yasui

This kind of desaturated but with vibrant colours and contrast.
If anybody has a tutorial or some preset, I'd be glad to try on my photos.

Thanks !


----------



## kbfoot (Jun 12, 2017)

In the HSL panels, try dropping the saturation of separate colors.  Start with blue, maybe others or maybe just blue.  Be ready to re-adjust the overall Color Temp as you go.  If this gets you close, try varying the Hue of the remaining active colors.


----------



## Dean Brabin (Jul 10, 2017)

*Colorimetry* is a technique used to determine the concentration of colored compounds in solution try to drop the saturation of separate colors. Re-adjust the Color Temperature, and try to vary hue of active colors.


----------



## Conrad Chavez (Jul 10, 2017)

worldpitou said:


> Hi,
> This kind of desaturated but with vibrant colours and contrast.


The colors look vibrant but they are definitely desaturated. You can get closer to the look by reducing Vibrance or Saturation in Lightroom, but in those examples the perceived vibrancy of the colors is also driven by the use of color composition. The desaturated temple red looks vibrant because it is next to large areas of no color (black, white), so there are no colors for the red to compete with. The red can stand alone.

In the second example, the overhead view, the desaturated pink looks vibrant mostly because it is next to a greenish background. Those are a complementary color pair, so they make each other look more vivid even though the colors themselves have low saturation.

In both images, the strength of the dominant colors is largely produced by the color composition that the photographer chose in the frame. The software settings just take it the rest of the way. In other words, a preset or settings might have a less powerful effect on other images. Understanding color theory and composition helps a lot.

Both photos also have reduced contrast and a raised black point. You can achieve that in Lightroom in more than one way and it depends on the image, but one way is to raise the black point of the Tone Curve.


----------

